# 19 year old cheerleading coach fired for topless pics



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

2 Fired After Nude Photo Causes Controversy 

No I do not possess unedited photos.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2007)

at first I thought it said 12 year old, then I was like wait coach? what? 

just another case of kids being stupid


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

Pics would get me banned.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow...talk about blowing something waaaaaaay out of proportion...:-/


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Wow...talk about blowing something waaaaaaay out of proportion...:-/


depends on the school, 2 sports teams my sr year got canned that season because of pics where they had alcohol, no naked people or other shit, just alcohol.


----------



## Kotex (Nov 5, 2007)

It's still bullshit, to me at least.

Small towns are weird about that kind of shit.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

playstopause said:


>



Just Google Goshen Cheerleader in the news section.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

I would guess that it's both the booze and that a school employee was taking topless photos of a 15 year old girl.


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

That whole area is extremely conservative, so I can understand why it got blown up so much.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh no, boobies! What are we going to do about the corruption of today's youth?!?

I guess I see the big deal because it was the coach's (who were 19) getting topless pics from freshman who were most likely not 18 (unless of course they were held back a couple years). But boobies aren't a big deal, they're just fun to play with and nice to look at.


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Just Google Goshen Cheerleader in the news section.



done but with less than satisfying results


----------



## Leon (Nov 5, 2007)

i agree that it was a dumb thing to do, but only in the context of the country we live in.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, a 19 year old taking nude pictures of a 15 year old is definitely not cool. It's not as weird as a 30 year old snapping pictures of a 15 year old, but still.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, a 19 year old taking nude pictures of a 15 year old is definitely not cool. It's not as weird as a 30 year old snapping pictures of a 15 year old, but still.


----------



## Lee (Nov 5, 2007)

Popsyche said:


>


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

Popsyche said:


>



What? I said it was weird and not cool  I'm allotted 1 serious post a month okay?


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What? I said it was weird and not cool  I'm allotted 1 serious post a month okay?



Do you want to live to 31?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand your anger  But your daughter will still pose nude with my RG7CT right?


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm not sure I understand your anger  But your daughter will still pose nude with my RG7CT right?



Just your penchant for under-aged girls gets me uneasy! As for the question above, only on your grave!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 5, 2007)

It's not child pornography if there's a guitar involved right?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, actually it still is


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2007)

You're pushing it, JJ. Chill.

As the father of a daughter, I might personally throttle the coach that did this. I'm hardly conservative, but there are lines you don't cross...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah no matter what, nude pics of anybody under 18 is illegal, minors consuming alcohol is illegal and providing alcohol to minors is illegal


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> depends on the school, 2 sports teams my sr year got canned that season because of pics where they had alcohol, no naked people or other shit, just alcohol.



Popsyche and Ohio Eric can relate...


But guys, haven't things changed? Back when we were younger, this kinda shit would've likely just been swept under the rug and laughed off.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Popsyche and Ohio Eric can relate...
> 
> 
> But guys, haven't things changed? Back when we were younger, this kinda shit would've likely just been swept under the rug and laughed off.



Also, the picture would have been developed at a lab and hidden away somewhere, not broadcast(Sorry about that) to the entire WWW. I mean Jeez, in Europe, I don't think there would have been any fuss. (Lolitas ,and such...)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 5, 2007)

found the pic uncensored


----------



## Chris (Nov 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's not child pornography if there's a guitar involved right?



Seriously dude.  Look up when you post. If it doesn't say "Off-Topic", please don't hit the submit button.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Popsyche and Ohio Eric can relate...
> 
> 
> But guys, haven't things changed? Back when we were younger, this kinda shit would've likely just been swept under the rug and laughed off.



What are me and Bill relating to? 

Many moons ago issues involving sex were swept under the rug. Pregnant girls got shipped off to special schools and such. I was talking to woman who went to a school where the coach knocked up students and he now has a football stadium with his name on it. So yeah back in the "good old days" shit like this was just ignored. 

I'm not saying this is the worst thing ever. But two laws were broken, a minor was photographed topless and minors were given alcohol. So I'm not shocked the coaches got the axe at all. The reason people are reacting so strongly is because two girls took their shirts off. Sex has a way of fanning the fires of overreaction. It was dumb teenager behavior no more no less.


----------



## Naren (Nov 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> Seriously dude.  Look up when you post. If it doesn't say "Off-Topic", please don't hit the submit button.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I'm not saying this is the worst thing ever. But two laws were broken, a minor was photographed topless and minors were given alcohol. So I'm not shocked the coaches got the axe at all. The reason people are reacting so strongly is because two girls took their shirts off. Sex has a way of fanning the fires of overreaction. It was dumb teenager behavior no more no less.


That's what I'm saying.

You fellow old fucks can relate to the old days. Nowadays, everything becomes a federal case.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 6, 2007)

That's hot. That coach was hot.


Yep.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 6, 2007)

19 yr old assistant coaches? The youngest teacher's assistant I ever saw in my old highschool was in her mid 20s and getting out of college. Not that age=maturity, but that coach girl looks like a slut to begin with.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 6, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> 19 yr old assistant coaches? The youngest teacher's assistant I ever saw in my old highschool was in her mid 20s and getting out of college. Not that age=maturity, but that coach girl looks like a slut to begin with.



Yeah. Sluts are cool.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 6, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> Yeah. Sluts are cool.



Not really my point.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 6, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Not really my point.



But it was still a good one


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You fellow old fucks can relate to the old days. Nowadays, everything becomes a federal case.



 

I got like 4 years on you, ya little whipper snapper. Now get out of my yard!!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 6, 2007)

F*CK YO YARD!


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> Yeah. Sluts are cool.


----------



## darren (Nov 6, 2007)

I really want to know what genius put a 19-year-old boy in a position of authority over a bunch of 15-year-old girls.

Very poor judgement call, if you ask me.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

Who put JJ in a position of authority over a bunch of 15 year old girls?


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2007)

it was a girl!!!

which is why its so good



darren said:


> I really want to know what genius put a 19-year-old boy in a position of authority over a bunch of 15-year-old girls.
> 
> Very poor judgement call, if you ask me.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 6, 2007)

Actually, it was a pair of 19 yr olds. 



> Thomas says the school board today fired 19-year-old assistant coach Andrew Emerson for hosting a party and 19-year-old freshman cheerleader coach Victoria Schattauer for allegedly providing alcohol to a freshman at the party.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2007)

Rick said:


> Who put JJ in a position of authority over a bunch of 15 year old girls?



JJ + 15 year old girls = Epic phail. 

It boggles the mind how badly that could go.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

Rick said:


> Who put JJ in a position of authority over a bunch of 15 year old girls?



I'm 24 physically.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> JJ + 15 year old girls = Epic phail.
> 
> It boggles the mind how badly that could go.



Wouldn't that be horrible.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2007)

Rick said:


> Wouldn't that be horrible.



It'd be a bad sitcom at best.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 6, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I mean Jeez, in Europe, I don't think there would have been any fuss. (Lolitas ,and such...)



Just yesterday there was a tv-special trying to raise awareness about the situation with teens taking pictures of them self and posting on the internet. Even if Europe isn't fox news we still don't accept pornography for people under 18.


----------

